# VIDEO -What happens when auger bearing is not replaced



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

bought a neglected 1987ish 28/10 craftsman made by murray/noma and this is what a totally destroyed bearing looks like. 
you got bad bearings? change them soon rather than much later


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

were you able to pack that new bearing before you installed it? looked like it could be by the old techs palm method.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Did you get 1 of those High Flootin' top of the line sealed roller bearing for it.*


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Did you get 1 of those High Flootin' top of the line sealed roller bearing for it.*


Yeah, I think the video needs more close-ups of the bearing. What is the bearing's motivation in this scene? The new bearing seems happy, but how would I know it without more expression?? All in all not a bad production, I think Donyboy would be proud of your video.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

You [we] rarely see a ball bearing with a keyway. I think in this case, the keyed bearing, when it fails won't wreck the shaft, I don't know any other reason.
Sid


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

well i couldnt find a new bearing w/a keyway that wasnt a "one way" bearing, and not cheap. was more practical to buy the actual "proper" part so me taking out the old bearing out if its bracket was a waste of time but just wanted to see if its doable.
i did lube exterior of bearing b4 reinstalling onto bucket but i didnt "repack" the bearing.
i did repack my idler pulleys as there was no grease left in them.

part # 9648MA
dimensions for bearing ID 7/8" OD 2" Height 9/16" ,according to c-equipment.com
markings on new bearing 640-zz kwp fk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

too bad the impeller housing wasn't chewed up also and had holes in it. have seen that damage when the impeller hits it from a bad bearing.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I just replaced a bearing on a 1988 Craftsman II with Tracks......Old Bearings were shot, impeller was just starting to hit the bucket, I just ordered this (see photo) off eBay for $36.95. Got the part number off Sears site using the model # off machine and then went to eBay with part number...Seller out of Chicago had them in stock and I got it in 3 days. I had a really hard time getting the pulley off and in the end I had to order a new pulley as well. Lost my patients and ended up cutting it off....lol.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

I was lucky. My shaft was easy to take off. Sprayed some penetrating oil at shaft and pulley . 2 set screws on pulley and a some hard taps with socket on the end of shaft and the shaft slid off the pulley


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ouch !!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

now that im thinking about, why would they put in a zz(metal shield on both sides) type bearing rather than a 2rs(rubber shield on both sides), the 2rs would keep out water better than a zz.
looks like i might be repacking them yearly


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't see why you can't use a regular sealed 2rs bearing on that machine. The Mfgrs use just about the cheapest bearings they can get.
Sid


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> now that im thinking about, why would they put in a zz(metal shield on both sides) type bearing rather than a 2rs(rubber shield on both sides), the 2rs would keep out water better than a zz.
> looks like i might be repacking them yearly





Sid said:


> I don't see why you can't use a regular sealed 2rs bearing on that machine. The Mfgrs use just about the cheapest bearings they can get.
> Sid


but thats just it, afaik zz are more $, but 2rs is better at keeping out water than a zz,


----------

